# Help.. Pet Baby corn snake problem



## Kcb225 (3 mo ago)

My baby corn snake crawled up background and got stuck to tape that pet shop put on his new terrarium so that way he couldn't escape... He was stuck for a while at least half a day.. His jaw and two inches of his body were stuck good.. Will he be ok anything i should look out for.. I removed background and put paper on the tape that was exposed shouldn't happen again.. Idk age but we just got him 4 days ago and it's tiny maybe a foot long.. Any info will be great


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Kcb225 said:


> My baby corn snake crawled up background and got stuck to tape that pet shop put on his new terrarium so that way he couldn't escape... He was stuck for a while at least half a day.. His jaw and two inches of his body were stuck good.. Will he be ok anything i should look out for.. I removed background and put paper on the tape that was exposed shouldn't happen again.. Idk age but we just got him 4 days ago and it's tiny maybe a foot long.. Any info will be great


I've had this happen, he'll probably go into a shed cycle soon, but should be fine👍


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Kcb225 said:


> My baby corn snake crawled up background and got stuck to tape that pet shop put on his new terrarium so that way he couldn't escape... He was stuck for a while at least half a day.. His jaw and two inches of his body were stuck good.. Will he be ok anything i should look out for.. I removed background and put paper on the tape that was exposed shouldn't happen again.. Idk age but we just got him 4 days ago and it's tiny maybe a foot long.. Any info will be great


How did you remove him?
Can you see any physical damage to his scales or jaw?
If you can't see any damage, then stress is going to be the primary issue.
Make sure his set up is warm and with plenty of hides and try not to handle him for a while. Watch him when he next feeds to ensure no problems.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Kcb225 said:


> My baby corn snake crawled up background and got stuck to tape that pet shop put on his new terrarium so that way he couldn't escape...


Why... any responsible shop would know that tape should not be used in an vivarium. I would suggest contacting the shop, telling what has happened so that a) no one else has to go through this with their snakes, and b) to inform them you hold them responsible for any vet bills, or if any damage to its mouth results in it not being able to eat and has to be put down. 

Dressing an enclosure with fake rock type backgrounds is well documented on youtube and forums, so the shop should know that silicon (clear aquarium grade) is more suited, and can be used around the edges to prevent snakes access and prevent this situation happening


----------



## Kcb225 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for all the info im about to call pet shop now and let them know see what they say


----------



## Kcb225 (3 mo ago)

I slowly pulled it off tape kinda panicked about it at the time he seems ok.. We got two hides one on hot side one on cold a water bowl and the shavings on the bottom and two pieces of driftwood for it to climb... Pet store apologized and said instead of feeding it Tomorrow to feed it Sunday so that way it has time to calm down..


----------

